

What is the best way to monetize a Facebook page? - skarayan
http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-monetize-a-Facebook-page

======
trevin
I've found clear calls to action that lead users to a custom landing page on
your site work. The key is to tailor everything to the FB experience, design
of the landing page on your site included.

